# want to change sleeping schedule



## ilovehedghogs (Jan 4, 2012)

so my hedgie has a sprained leg right now so he does not have his wheel and he is sleeping more even though i have woken him up and snuggle him at his normal time ,but i have wanted to change his schedule for awhile about a year ago he used to be up after i got home from work but ,for some reason he changed his schedule to be up while i am at work ,so scince he is sleeping more i fiqure it is a good time to try to change it back to his old one of him being awake after i got home form work which id 4 to 12 ,i have tried to change it many times but he is stubborn.so i guess i am asking for any tips any of you might have because i used to see him so much more and i miss him .thanks for any advice.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hedgehogs are nocturnal... they won't wake up at 4. Unless there is a pitch black room where the light from the day can't enter, it could work. Unless he's in a room with no windows, no TV, laptop, it could cause problems.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not a good idea to force a change in sleeping schedule on them anyway, really. If you're only changing it by a couple hours, from waking up at 11 pm to waking up at 9 for cuddle time, that's one thing. But trying to make them wake up in the middle of the afternoon could stress him out since naturally, they'd still be asleep then. Hedgehogs will adjust their schedule to fit ours most of the time, but we have to adjust our own to fit with theirs as well. It's not a one-way street.


----------



## ilovehedghogs (Jan 4, 2012)

no no he wakes up naturally at 3 pm on his own ,sorry should have stated that


----------



## ilovehedghogs (Jan 4, 2012)

and i leave a light on for him and the tv


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Just leave him be. Let him sleep when he wants to. It is selfish of you to want to change his sleep schedule to fit your schedule. Let him do whatever is natural for him.


----------



## ilovehedghogs (Jan 4, 2012)

okkkkkkkkk well i thought this seemed to be a friendly enviroment it was just a question to see if there was anything i could do i wouldnt compelty force anything on him like u are implying ,these answers seem defense towards me i feel,i love him,and consider him my child ,i will know future that i have been mistaken about this website and feel sadend by that.it was just a question that was all.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

We answered your question truthfully. Sorry if that offended you. It's their natural way. It's like getting a cat to only eat celery because that's all you eat.


----------



## ilovehedghogs (Jan 4, 2012)

ok well i have to apolgize it was acutally just the last answer calling me selfish that hurt ,and offend me that what meant. all. apolgies,sorry.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, it is. Changing the hedgehog so you can see him by forcing him to wake up at 4 pm is just set for disaster, especially when it gets lighter earlier.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Guys, calm down a bit...She said up above that he wakes up himself at 3 pm, she wanted to have him wake up when she got home from work, which I think is at 12 (midnight, I'm assuming)? I misread as well, and I apologize.

Really, it's best to let the hedgehog do what's comfortable for him. There's some people that have a hedgehog that wakes up naturally and has awake time during the morning hours, which is very unusual. But if it's what the hog chooses, it's fine. It's possible to adjust their schedule slightly for cuddle time, usually by waking the hog up at 9 to take them out for an hour or two, then letting them go back to bed. I don't know how you would be able to convince them to sleep longer though, to be honest. Personally, I'd just go ahead and let him keep his schedule. If you want to see him when you get home from work, just take him out for an hour or so for cuddles, and see if he wants to do some exploring as well. Proceed by his mood - if he's huffy and doesn't want to explore, then it's still bonding time to have him cuddle and sleep on your lap. It's not going to hurt him if you wake him up even if he's sleeping when you get home from work - most of us here have to wake our hogs up for bonding time anyway.


----------

